

Grunt-macaron: Grunt plugin for Macaron: Macros for CoffeeScript - fka
https://github.com/ahmet/grunt-macaron

======
couchand
Conventionally the `dest` argument to Grunt multi-tasks is the destination
file that will be written with the results. It looks like you're using it to
specify an additional input file, which is going to be confusing for Grunt
users.

It might also be nice to put a link to the original library you're wrapping.

